# Brain fog, dizziness and other strange symptoms



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Not sure where to start. I joined thyroid boards 5 1/2 years ago. Had a rough 3 months. They figured out what was going on and I've been great for over 5 years. 
Starting in March, I felt my levothyroxine caused more anxiety. I pushed through but didn't take it exactly the way I should. I'd miss doses often then take it right for a month then miss more doses.
Early September, my family and I went on vacation. I basically didn't take it the whole week. When I started taking it again, I felt awful! Super crazy brain fog, dizziness, felt like a weight was on my chest and felt hard to breathe. After about 3-4 hours, I'd get symptoms of low blood sugar. I checked my blood sugar but it was fine. I continued on for a month but kept getting worse and worse. Thinking it was hypo symptoms, I went to see my dr. All my levels were great. I'm at a loss, what in the world is going on?
I decided to skip a dose. I felt 50% better. Then I skipped the next day and felt even better. Went back to my dr that day. She's switching me to name brand Synthroid. My pharmacy had to order it. It won't be in till Monday... tomorrow. Today makes 5 days without my meds. I still have brain fog and dizziness but the severe brain fog, and the weight on my chest is gone. They did more labs the other day. Should have the results tomorrow. 
Do you think I had a problem with the filler? Do you think there could be something else going on?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> All my levels were great.


Can you please post results and ranges.

Being on same dose and being consistency in taking your hormone replacement is key to accurate labs. Have your most recent labs been with taking your medication for 6 weeks?

Skipping doses is sure to cause issues.

Has the pharmacy changed manufacturers on you?

Have you recently changed your diet or added supplements that might impact your results?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

TSH: 1.6 range 0.4-4.5
T4: 11.7 Range 4.5-12.0
T3: 34 range 24-39
Free thyroxine index: 4.0 Range 1.2-4.9

I had been taking it for almost 4 weeks when the labs were taken. No supplements.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH: 1.6 range 0.4-4.5
> T4: 11.7 Range 4.5-12.0
> T3: 34 range 24-39
> Free thyroxine index: 4.0 Range 1.2-4.9


Not the right tests for free and unbound thyroid hormone.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are best.

Your TSH is not remarkable. T4 is useless and T3 range is small so I'd like to confirm that is a Total 3. I never used index to gauge thyroid hormone.



> Starting in March, I felt my levothyroxine caused more anxiety. I pushed through but didn't take it exactly the way I should. I'd miss doses often then take it right for a month then miss more doses.


Skipping doses can cause hyper or hypo signs. Moving thyroid hormone is what causes the issues.



> Today makes 5 days without my meds. I still have brain fog and dizziness but the severe brain fog, and the weight on my chest is gone.





> They did more labs the other day. Should have the results tomorrow.
> Do you think I had a problem with the filler? Do you think there could be something else going on?


Were labs done after missing for 5 days? It sounds like you are feeling poorly from poor compliance with a possible over medication although many people feel hyper symptoms when adding thyroid hormone to a hypo system.

Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid? Do you have TPO antibodies? Antibodies and nodules can both create thyroid hormone imbalance symptoms.

I don't think it's generic issue.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

I had labs after missing 2 doses. Should get the results tomorrow.
When you said my TSH wasn't remarkable, can you explain?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

\m/


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Since you've been skipping and changing doses TSH is useless .
It takes up to a couple of months of contestant dosing for the TSH test to be accurate, if at all.
FreeT3 & free T4 will give you more accuracy in a shorter time.

Thyroid Stimulating Hormone is the gold standard "screening test" for thyroid disease.

Since you are already diagnosed it's a waste of time.....

"An Endo will tell you different"

The FT3 and FT4 tests are what you need to fight your doctor for....
GOOD LUCK TO YOU.....


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

creepingdeath said:


> Since you've been skipping and changing doses TSH is useless .
> It takes up to a couple of months of contestant dosing for the TSH test to be accurate, if at all.
> FreeT3 & free T4 will give you more accuracy in a shorter time.
> 
> ...


Yup - excellent response to the question.

Your TSH did not scream hypo or hyper which is unremarkable.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Levo was recalled. Maybe you got some bad stuff and that's why you had those issues?*

https://www.healthy-holistic-living.com/fda-issues-voluntary-recall-for-two-thyroid-medications.html?utm_source=NM&utm_content=53582-U8XS&fbclid=IwAR3kvx9CUC9_95nZfkqZpFiMLO-tlAFN4ZNocswmXHWsPCdkGiMnr4YiiVs

EDIT: Westminster combo levothyroxine/lilothyronine was the only medication in this recall.


----------



## red138 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jessica,

Can you elaborate on your definition of "brain fog and dizziness"? I know it is probably hard, I have a hard time doing the same, but I would like to compare what I am experiencing to what you are describing. Did the change in meds have any positive affect?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Brain fog to me is like I can't think of things I once could. Can't seem to get out the right word and forgetting what I was talking about. More than the average forgetfulness. I also experienced derealization with it. Things don't seem real. Kind of like you're in a dream world... set back inside yourself looking through a window and running on auto pilot. 
The dizziness isn't like the room is spinning. It's more of a "drunk" type of dizziness. Not sure how to explain it.
I have tried 5 levos since September. I've been having reactions to them all. My endo assumes it's the fillers since I'm having different reactions. I did try Tirosint. I didn't enjoy that experience. I'm still searching for an answer. I was fine on levo for 5 1/2 years then something messed up. 
Can you tell me your story?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

As I’m still trying to find answers myself.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You never clarified if the labs run were Free or Total labs.



> I have tried 5 levos since September. I've been having reactions to them all.


This alone is reason for you to have issues - that is alot of change on your poor old thyroid.

Since you were stable for 5 1/2 years and had a sudden change you should have #1 Ultrasound #2 updated antibodies tests to include TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I know when I didn't have my hypo under control (before I knew I had it), I had dizziness and couldn't watch movies. Driving was difficult also.

I don't think bouncing around between having medicine and not is a good idea.

If you can get on the name brand and get things stabilized that would be likely be good.

My guess is your body is trying to compensate for the changing doses and it's likely hard on it. Also, maybe the dose is too much? What dosage are you on?


----------



## red138 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jessica,

I am not going to go into a lot of detail here, because I plan on posting the full version in the newbie section once my labs have come back (hopefully tomorrow). Your description sounds very similar. I keep telling the docs that I feel like my perception or consciousness has been pushed back in my head, or that the world seems further away than it should. Also, I have a sense of hard to describe dizziness. The closest I can come is the feeling that someone has my head in there hands and is slightly oscillating it. And then there is the brain fog in terms of forgetfulness and difficulty concentrating; at times to the point that the visual world around me almost doesn't make sense. This is all combined with piss poor sleep, constant fatigue, minor nausea, random emotional disturbances, and anxiety/depression. The msucles in my left side are locking up presumably due to stress and causing significant pain, and I get a weird tremor with fine motor skills. I was diagnosed hypo about 2 years ago, all I really remember was TSH was about 8. Started on generic levo. Never had a real return to "normal" but symptoms lessened. In June, the pharmacy switched manufacturers and things went down hill. Switched to synthroid, and some of the really bad symptoms stopped as mentioned in an earlier post, but I am still barely functional. I had PCP order complete thyroid panel including TSH, free t3, free t4, antibodies, and reverse t3 on Thursday. Seeing endo on Wed. Also, I had two parathyroid adenomas removed about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Anxiety is a strange animal to tame...&#8230;
When my neck swelled up and a doctor said "take this pill once a day and you'll be cured" was a day I'll never forget.
After taking levothyroxine my symptoms got worse and worse but labs were perfect...&#8230;
This is when all those crazy symptoms like dizziness, no sleep and confusion started.
Even sounds & smells became enhanced.....
While everyone around me did not believe that I was getting no better....Even my 1st PCP gave me that "look" like deal with it....
I started to think I had some horrible new deadly disease that no one knew about and I was going to die.....
Even started thinking I was losing my mind...&#8230;.going crazy...&#8230;
once I tried that other thyroid hormone is when I knew I was right.....

Thyroid disease takes time to treat and for one to feel better....
Most are impatient and want that cure right away.....
I've learned through my experience that it takes a few weeks to know you're on the right hormone.....
And it takes months to years to acclimate to the medication.

It's a treatment not a cure.....
Expect to have symptom slightly return here and there...&#8230;.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I think it will take some time...but I'd try and stick with the brand name for now.

Very important is reducing stress. which can be quite difficult during this timeframe. Make sure your family is supportive and let them know it will take some time.

Good luck!


----------

